# Upgraded tank need help



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello all upgraded my 29 gallon to a 55. Bought a new whisper ex70 filter. However ,y water is cloudy any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How did you make the switch over?
Have you added new fish that were not in the 29.
Did you bring any of the filter media from 29 to 55???
Do you own a test kit ?
Water parameters would help.Ammonia,nitrite ,nitrate...
I'm thinking you didn't move any filter media from one tank to the other?
Cloudy water is a bacterial inbalance USAULLY caused by overfeeding.
What has been your maintenance since switch(water changes???)


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Haven't done water yet. Only had up for a few days brand new filter now. first day I had both old and new filters running. Added a few new ones since they were last ones at my local shop wanted to grab them before they were gone.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK if you still have the filter from the 29(even without any media) get it going on the 55 WITH the new one.
If by chance you have not thrown out the media in filter, leave it alone and keep it in the filter(it holds almost all of your beneficial bacteria).
It could take a couple weeks to move the bacteria to the new filter.
Without proper bacteria you basically have a new tank.You need to test and possibly change water depending on levels.
As for adding new fish,IF you had moved your old filter over properly and were still using it you would probly still be getting some kind of spike as the bacteria needs to grow to the larger load.
Test your water,you probly are cycling all over again.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok running both filters the whisper ex70 has one speed and I have the old top fin 60 on high. Is one better them the other ? I only have a 55 did I need the new one or could I have stayed with the topfin 60


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They both kind of look the same to me?
The only HOB I have are Aqua Clears.
You should keep running both for a week or two.
Change some water now if you can't test?Better safe then sorry!
Go for 50% if you can(no less then 33%).
In waterchanges the more at one time the better.Just got to do it right(close to same temp as tank,dechlorinated..)
If most of the fish have been with you,and the others seem fine,NO FOOD for 3 days at least.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Should I return whisper to petco and get a new better filter?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would return it for an aqua clear myself.They use sponges so you would almost never need to buy anything to keep it running.
I would just try to get money back and order filter online.All hard goods are way cheaper online.
I run an AQ 110 on my 55g
Aquaclear 110 Power Filter
with a sponge on the intake it is not really overpowered and is flow adjustable.
You might be fine with an aq 70.


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just picked up a fluval 70. Hope this works also you said no feeding for a few days ?


----------

